# ABT-America.com presents: 2018 Audi TT and TTS - ABT aerodynamic parts, wheels and suspension springs



## ABT-America.com (May 18, 2017)

The worlds largest tuner of cars produced by the Volkswagen Group is giving Audi’s iconic 2-door sports 
car TT and it’s sporty cousin TTS an unique upgrade. ABT makes the edgy face look even more assertive 
with a front skirt add on with an offset spoiler lip. Specially designed mirror caps with the ABT logo 
complete the car’s front. 










Whoever sees the ABT TT or ABT TTS approach in the rear-view mirror will soon see its beautiful rear 
end too. The fixed wing and skirt insert with its offset center give the car a more dynamic look. This is 
also an effect of the ABT exhaust system with black tailpipes and lasered ABT logos – and not only 
visually but also acoustically. 










Incidentally, even corners will hardly slow down the TT and TTS with sport-type anti-roll bars and 
suspension springs installed. Besides increasing balance and agility, the ABT suspensions springs 
will make for a more dynamic look by lowering the car by 0.8 inch (TT) or 0.5 inch (TTS). 










The car is perfectly connected with the road by ABT alloy wheels. DR, ER-C, FR and the newly 
introduced GR alloy wheel designs are available in different colors and sizes, ranging from 18” to 20”. 
Looking for something exclusive? Why not go for the high performance forged 20” GR-F or ER-F 
wheels in the color “Mystic Black”? Each forged wheel only weighs about 20 lbs respectively 18 lbs 
and highlights the motorsport DNA of the TT and TTS. 

*Our Warranty*

All our ABT parts come with a warranty of up 4 years or 100,000 miles. Installing parts like 
aerodynamics or wheels will not void the factory warranty of the car.

*About ABT*

ABT is the global market leader when it comes to enhancing cars produced by Audi and VW. 
Since 1896 the German company uses its engineering skills in various racing series (e.g. Formula E 
and German Touring Car Masters) and to cater for the needs of car enthusiasts worldwide by 
providing European quality aftermarket parts for street cars. 

Sold in more than 50 countries, ABT is also permanently present in North America, based in 
Miami, Florida at our partner F355 Automobile Technic, to provide services and parts to 
customers in the United States, Canada and Mexico.

*Please visit www.abt-america.com for more info about us and our products.*


----------

